# ALWELD boats



## diabetik11 (Sep 2, 2011)

how many people here own one and how do you like it. i was at a dealer today looking at a used boat they had and i noticed the alwelds. i saw a 1242 mod v hull, i have never seen a 12ft boat like this, didnt even know they made them this wide,i really like it i am thinking of buying it, but jsut wanted to get some opinions on it, i like that it is rated for a 20hp motor, it is brand new, is $1300 a pretty good price for these boat i never really heard of them until today. 

just looking for thoughts and opinions thanks


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 2, 2011)

Check out https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10254 

I have the 1448 mod-v. I've had it over 2 years now without a single problem. Look at the capacity plate. I have the commercial model which has no hp ratings on it. 

I would strongly suggest the 14'. The Vee in the front takes up a lot of space compared to a regular flat boat.

I have had many tinboats and Alweld is the strongest built by far. They use to sell only commercial boats.


----------



## Stove Iron (Sep 3, 2011)

I have an older model 1652 Alweld flatbottom that is built very, very strong. The welds are very uniform and overlap nicely. I'm glad I held out for a welded jon I could afford. However, I takes a whole heck of a lot of umph for me to move it around by myself when it's off the trailer (for doing trailer repairs or bottom hull inspection). 

For those people who've never fished out of a wide jon (my opinion at least 48" wide), you'll likely never want to go back to a 36/42/44 boat again. It handles a heavy chop or big boat wake like a gravel barge, but I absolutely love it.


----------



## slabdaddy (Sep 3, 2011)

Good and tough boats! I have a 1242 flat-nose and my son has an 1872 flat all rigged up for bow-fishing. Mine has an 18hp 4-stroke Nissan and he runs a 90hp optimax with a 6hp kicker. Both were bought this year from Backwoods Landing; don't think you would be dissapointed. Good Luck! 8)


----------



## You Know (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a 1448 no problems, boat is very strong. Highly recommended. I have a old evinrude 25 that will push my boat around 25-28 depending on load.


----------



## slabdaddy (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry guys and please excuse me for not reading this post without my glasses! I have a WELBILT and not an ALWELD; however IMHO you can't go wrong with either one of these and I think both of these are top of the line units; just wanted to correct my mistake! Good Luck!  8)


----------



## Canoeman (Sep 4, 2011)

This is my first season with my Alweld 1856 JC and im running the upper Mississippi.. Ive beached it and have high centerd it on rocks and tapped the bottom a couple of times.. so far so good/dry.


----------

